

Gesellian Socialism and Money [pdf] - fixxer
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/11/91/92/PDF/BlancAccelerated.pdf

======
fixxer
Here is the part I like: "Indeed, the inherent problem with Gesell’s system is
the existence, in modern economies, of different means of payment. In Gesell’s
system, only one sort of means of payment exists (stamped notes) since
deposits cannot be used as bank money. Yet neither in Gesell’s times nor today
is this assumption realistic. If bank money does exist, it can replace the
stamped notes, not only as a store of wealth, but also as a means of payment,
since bank money is not saddled with carrying costs."

